# ***OFFICIAL*** Roy Nelson vs Junior Dos Santos Pre/Post Fight



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Roy 'Big Country' Nelson throwing down with Junior 'Cigano' Dos Santos at UFC 117 in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Big Country !!!!! WHAT WHAT!!!!!!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Can't wait for this one, two awesome strikers with great ground games in what is probably a heavyweight semifinal for the title. Going to be huge.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Go Fat Boy!!!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I have to admit I think Big Country has a decent chance to win this and showcase that beautiful belly to the world.


----------



## NoSlickRemarks (Feb 6, 2010)

Roy Nelson has got this...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

WAR JUNIOR! Break fatties face!


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

JDS is going to crush Roy, hard to believe it's 5-5 on the vote right now. JDS has stopped several good fighters, Roys biggest win is vs...who? Didn't JDS just finish a better version of Roy....the manbear, now he has to beat the manpig?

I don't dislike Roy, he's a legit fighter and seems like a good dude, I just don't think he's an elite level fighter.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Hope we Finally see where JDS bjj his . i really think his BJJ gets hyped to make other fighter want to stand with him abit . Roy is Very intelligent Fighter he will look to put JDS on his back and Finish him there . Roy nelson Sub round 2 .


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

War Bearded Buddha!!!!!!!!

There are so many things wrong with that statement, but I couldn't help it.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

this is an awesome matchup. I want NElson to win but i wont be gutted if JDS does.


----------



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Roy Nelson Thinks ‘Cigano’ dos Santos Is The Best HW In The UFC*

Roy Nelson Thinks ‘Cigano’ dos Santos Is The Best HW In The UFC | Steve Rattlesnake

Speaking with Las Vegas Sun:

“If I could pick my way to the top, this is one of the fastest ways to do it, I wanted to fight for the belt my very first fight, so this is OK with me.

Hands down, I think he’s the best guy in the UFC right now, This is my title fight, because I look at it as I think this guy can beat the guy who has the belt. I think Junior is the best.”


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I disagree. I think both Brock and Cain would beat JDS with their wrestling. Carwin is a 50/50 fight for me since he relies on his standup and has problems against technically more sound strikers, but he only needs to connect once to wobble you.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Roy Nelson is smart when he talks, he builds up his opponent so when/if he wins it makes him look that much bigger.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

I wouldn't say hands down the best, but arguably the best. I like his odds vs anyone...prob not the fav vs Brock, but wouldn't be Chael/AS odds.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Roy making comments like this is very smart. As for the thought itself. I think Brock would be tough fight for Junior just based on size. However I am looking forward to the day that Junior destroys the severly overrated Cain.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Really cant wait for this fight my heart is saying Nelson but my head is saying JDS but I like both fighters so if we get an awesome fight I will be happy


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Knockout of the night. One way or the other...


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

JDS wins, no questions asked. He's going to pelt Roy with shots until he decides to go in for the kill.


----------



## Skull Hammer (Jan 7, 2010)

I DON'T LIKE THIS MATCH UP AT ALL !!

who has Big Country fought ?? WHO THE HELL has he fought ??
Stefan Struve ? JDS already KOed a year ago !!

Dos Santos teared apart the Heavyweight division, man handled ALL of his 5 opponents !! mean while Roy Nelson who had only 2 fights in the UFC is having a #1 contendership fight ?? GIVE ME A BREAK !! he got TKOed by Rothwell for God's sake !

IMO JDS deserves the title shot even more then Cain Velasquez !! 

I LOVE BIG COUNTRY !! BUT THIS MATCH UP IS WRONG !!
*and on top of that Nelson is wearing the red gloves*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Good Nelson interview on the fight:



> Brazilian phenom Junior Dos Santos (11-1 MMA, 5-0 UFC) has quickly established himself as one of the most popular – and perhaps most feared – heavyweights in the UFC.
> 
> A string of five consecutive stoppage wins in the octagon, all earned through his powerful striking, now has Dos Santos on the verge of a title shot pending the results of this weekend's UFC 117 event in Oakland, Calif.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

im really pumped to se this fight even more so then sonnen/silva, jds by ktfo unless big country takes it to the floor then its roy by smothering. probably going to be fight of the night unless anderson decides to actually fight this weekend


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

His english is getting a lot better. It looks like he still has to translate it in his head before responding but that is to be expected.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

JDS is such humble guy . that Belly talk was Epic :thumb02:


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

That was an awesome interview. Thanks a lot for posting it Osmium. Cheers.

The belly talk certainly was hilarious. I like JDS' attitude. He has a lot of fun with everything ,but he can be very serious too.

The future looks very bright. Even though, I picked Nelson in this one, that's more because I feel he's a 'live dog' as they say. 

Anyone can beat anyone on a given night, and although JDS could certainly demolish Roy on the feet (and realistically probably will), I still have a soft spot for ol' fatty.
Can't wait.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

JDS is such a quality guy. I don't really want either of these guys to lose though. Nelson's really impressed me since TUF and he's funny as hell, so it'd be a shame to see him get wrecked by JDS. That's the way I see it going down though, I see JDS wrecking him on the feet. I just hope it goes longer than 1 round and Nelson manages to get JDS down so we can see just how good his ground game is, because it's certainly going to be tested when he goes up against Brock or Cain.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

hopefully if roy takes it to the ground cigano can maintain his composure when roy tries to smother/out grapple him


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

I think is probably going to be the most competitive fight of the night. Roy has a serious BJJ game and a distinct size advantage (lol) while JDS has a speed and power advantage. This fight will either end with JDS KOing Roy in the 2nd round or Roy wearing down JDS and winning a UD.. I pick JDS.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

NoSlickRemarks said:


> Roy Nelson has got tits...


Fixed:thumb02:


Seriously though I want to see Nelson get his day and I hope he can come out on top despite not thinking his chances are very good I am gonna go with Nelson based of blind faith alone. If Nelson can close the distance take JDS down he may find that weakness everyone is looking for.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

That interview made me like JDS even more. Very humble and respectful. The belly talk was hilarious


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

I think this will be a very close fight.
If JDS wins, than it will be a knockout, or Nelson by submission/UD.
I really like JDS so hopefully he wins.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

JDS dwarfed Roy at the press conf IMO, could have been the camera angle or the clothes though. Can't wait to see the actual weigh-in comparison.


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

I think this could go either way it all depends on how Roy Nelson handles JDS striking if Nelson can take some big shots by JDS and take down JDS then Nelson could take it but if Roy can't and he gets back into a corner the fight could end really quickly.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'd have to give props to Roy for taking this fight. I don't think anybody wanted to fight him. Wonder if JDS is going to go for a gut shot...roflz. He's got to be the only fighter with a gut...lolz...other than Chuck or Russow.


----------



## R3353 (Aug 10, 2009)

I really like Roy he is a funny guy and is well rounded (no pun intended), but i just think JDS just has to much speed and power for him. I will never count Roy out but i don't like his chances in this one.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Roy Nelson has very small nipples.


----------



## ciganobonesjone (Aug 7, 2010)

As you can all probably tell, I am a huge fan of Dos Santos. However, this fight is extremly difficult to call. In the end, it's really going to come down to two things, assuming that Dos Santos doesn't catch and drop Nelson early on.

1: Can Dos Santos stuff Nelsons takedowns? We haven't seen Dos Santos takedown defense really tested. How strong is it? If he can keep this fight on the feet he will pick Nelson apart.

2: Will Dos Santos be able to handle Nelson awesome big belly top control. We've all heard good things about Cigano's BJJ, and he is a brown belt under the N brothers, but Nelson is an expert BJJ artist who beat Frank Mir in a pure BJJ matchup. If Nelson takes this to the floor, we could very well see Dos Santos pounded out, or subbed, or just 3 rounds of control. 

All in all, this is a great test for both fighters, and a very intriguing matchup. I, for one, can't wait.

What's my pick, well, my gut tells me the Dos Santos will stop Nelson in the first round on his feet, much like the werdum fight.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow, this voting is far closer than it should be. 

JDS via Murder rd 1.

I hope he knocks Roy's mullet back into the 80s.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> Wow, this voting is far closer than it should be.
> 
> JDS via Murder rd 1.
> 
> I hope he knocks Roy's mullet back into the 80s.


Yeah, I had to go double check the betting odds in hope they were as close.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

come on fat boy!!

JDS may be a baller, he may be stronger, faster and have better striking.. my point is that.. well you cant ignore roy's girth!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I love JDS, and do see him taking the win, but this will not be an easy fight for him. Nelson has serious power in his hands, and is capable of testing JDS's chin, and if he does get him down to the ground then he poses a serious threat. We really don't know how good JDS's ground game is, but if Nelson does manage to get him down, then we'll definitely know. I think this is a great fight, that really could go either way. The most likely outcome is a JDS KO, but I would not be hugely surprised if Nelson was to win by TKO, Submission or even a shock KO if JDS gets sloppy on the feet. It's a very intriguing fight, and probably the fight I'm most looking forward to on the card.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

I see this going 2 ways, first round KO for JDS, or a decision for Roy, all depends on the first few minutes of round 1.

Has Roy got a good chin? because I can't say I;ve seen many of his fights outside of the UFC.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Only been knocked out once in his career, by Andrei Arlovski, but he was dominating that fight until a ludicrous Elite XC influenced stand-up whilst Roy had Andrei in the crucifix. He's not got the best chin in the world, but he doesn't possess a glass chin that's for sure.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Only been knocked out once in his career, by Andrei Arlovski, but he was dominating that fight until a ludicrous Elite XC influenced stand-up whilst Roy had Andrei in the crucifix. He's not got the best chin in the world, but he doesn't possess a glass chin that's for sure.


Good to know, hope he can hang with JDS, because whether Roy wants it or not this fight has the potential for FOTN.

Staying up till 3am for tonight? must say i'm very hyped for the card, knocvking back the teas as we speak!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I like both fighters. 
I like Roy: i think he is a very smart fighter, has a great mental game and his skills are top notch.
But in this one, i don't give him much of a chance.
JDS is a beast. This guy is on a tear and his mission is the belt. This would be his last obstacle before a title fight and i don't think he will blow this chance.
JDS by TKO 1st round.

PS: i wanna see Roy taking JDS down. i am curious about JDS' ground game. Roy has what it takes tot est him.


----------



## ciganobonesjone (Aug 7, 2010)

Gyser said:


> Good to know, hope he can hang with JDS, because whether Roy wants it or not this fight has the potential for FOTN.
> 
> Staying up till 3am for tonight? must say i'm very hyped for the card, knocvking back the teas as we speak!


I'd say that is a good call, this card is great.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

The ground game is key to a win for Roy, if its 15 minutes of stand up, I'm certain as many of you guys are that JDS will KO/TKO Roy eventually, if Roy can get Cigano on the mat and keep him there then its a completely different fight, Roys Jitz is know to be great, JDS is a brown belt under the Nogs so he can't be too shabby.

This fight intrests me most on the card.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Gyser said:


> The ground game is key to a win for Roy, if its 15 minutes of stand up, I'm certain as many of you guys are that JDS will KO/TKO Roy eventually, if Roy can get Cigano on the mat and keep him there then its a completely different fight, Roys Jitz is know to be great, JDS is a brown belt under the Nogs so he can't be too shabby.
> 
> This fight intrests me most on the card.


The Nogs are the most overrated grapplers in the world, they have average BJJ but because of Big Nogs iron head allowed him to take enough beatings that his opponents would gas enough for him to sub them suddenly they are amazing. Nelson's top game is much better than either Nog IMO. I would give the better guard to Nog but on top Nelson is the superior grapler IMO.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Don't really care who wins this fight but it should be very entertaining. Can't wait!


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Toxic said:


> The Nogs are the most overrated grapplers in the world, they have average BJJ but because of Big Nogs iron head allowed him to take enough beatings that his opponents would gas enough for him to sub them suddenly they are amazing. Nelson's top game is much better than either Nog IMO. I would give the better guard to Nog but on top Nelson is the superior grapler IMO.


I completely agree with you, simply saying that JDS has something on the ground, it must be Roys gameplan, he keeps saying he isn't afraid to hang but If I was him this fight MUST go to the ground.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

*lets Do This!!!!*


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Here we go 




WAR JDS


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

Let's go JDS :thumbsup:
edit: hahahah i love JDS "come over here" taunt


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Go Nelson! Derail this Brazilia Hype Train!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Do it Junior! :thumbsup:


----------



## WOGSY (Apr 22, 2007)

C'mon Junior..
Best entrance music EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

WOGSY said:


> C'mon Junior..
> Best entrance music EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!


i second this!!! rocky theme song ftw


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm not watching, but war big boy Roy!


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Hooplah!


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Big heart by Roy!!


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Granite CHIN .
JDS got pretty good TDD wonder if can escape brock/cain too .


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I commend Nelson for both surviving AND constantly pushing forward. That guy is an animal.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

how on earth is this not over?! Nelson is not human


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow, that is amazing....props to Roy...I'm in shock.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

This One Is A ****!


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Nelson is going to put him on his back, and finish it! Come on, Roy! You got this!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

*JDS with the most power in one punch at HW?*

I thought it was all agreed on that Carwin had it, and now all of a sudden Joe Rogan says that JDS is #1 at this...Cmon JOE!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

WOOHOO, good 1st for JDS. 

He sure hasn't minded taking a few to get a few.

EDIT: To get a LOT, I mean.





JDS has a widows peak!!


----------



## Acc1042 (Aug 15, 2009)

It should of been Roy with the Rocky music because he sure is eating punches like him.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

amazing bombs man!!! cant believe roy is still alive!!!


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Cmon Roy!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

The fat must be protecting his brain. I'm impressed


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Bullcrap. Carwin hits much harder


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Acc1042 said:


> It should of been Roy with the Rocky music because he sure is eating punches like him.


Was thinking the same thing haha.


----------



## Redline7 (Mar 28, 2010)

I wanted Roy to be out by now, I'm not sure how this will end up. UD?


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

im giving roy this round so far


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

WOW. THAT is sickening TDD! The myth about the hips was not a myth!


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

i must be seeing things, did JDS just shoot?! haha he must have a broken hand or gassing because thats rare.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Doesn't really matter anyway. Either guy could put anyone out with 1 clean punch.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

I thought the net was gonna tear on that Drive


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

JDS has a pretty sick jab...close round for sure though cuz Roy was aggressive and landed a couple even though JDS probably landed more.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

JDS's hands and TDD are brilliant!


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

I didn't know they made robots out of blubber.


----------



## Redline7 (Mar 28, 2010)

This last round is so crucial..


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

OK its clear now

None of this guy is Champ material.

Brock will eat them alive.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Guymay said:


> I thought the net was gonna tear on that Drive


QFT!!!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

pfffffft, No way Roy wins that round for landing a couple shots with the amount JDS landed. 

2-0 JDS, I would like him to keep his friggin hands up a little, but that's his style I guess.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> Doesn't really matter anyway. Either guy could put anyone out with 1 clean punch.


Apparently, JDS has landed a few on Nelson, and hasn't dropped him.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

oh snap!!! JDS takedown!!!!


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

AmdM said:


> OK its clear now
> 
> None of this guy is Champ material.
> 
> Brock will eat them alive.


You've got a point. I don't think either of them can beat Carwin, and Brock just took him out.

It's still fun, though.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh, Nelson has been dropped... just not KOed.

I think that's more a testament to Roy's heart than anything, mind. JDS's list of TKOs speaks for itself.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

out joe. out. JDS is a technique, not a power guy, granted he has some, but its not what got him to where he is.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Rogan said it was like wearing 20 sweaters haha...wonder if those body shots hurt at all cuz the ones on the chin don't seem to!


----------



## Redline7 (Mar 28, 2010)

There's no way they could give this to Roy.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

UrbanBounca said:


> You've got a point. I don't think either of them can beat Carwin, and Brock just took him out.
> 
> It's still fun, though.


I think Dos Santos will knock Carwin out. His hands are superior, he's faster and he has very good TDD.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

GREAT FIGHT

Roy Nelson has a chin of steel, geezzzzzz...


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Possible FOTN


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

early contender for FOTN. straight WAR!!!!!!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Jeeze, Dos Santos made him look foolish. 

Nelson is a tough, tough, tough guy. And the crowd reacted with him everytime he threw a punch!

Great fight!


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

wow that was epic.

I have no doubts, JDS will KO Brock.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Well an early contender for FOTN....going to be tough to beat that since it was mostly standing.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I can't imagine what Nelson is going to feel like tomorrow. On top of that I'm actually worried about his belly organs


----------



## R3353 (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow Roy can take a shot or 50!


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

What a great fight. Country could take so much 
Great start for a fight night!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Gyser said:


> wow that was epic.
> 
> I have no doubts, JDS will KO Brock.


?????

Brock also has a steel of chin, but lots of muscle and huge cardio...


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, that's 50K down the drain.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

JDS not top 5 yet.

War Roy.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, that's one bet I've lost. Still have 4 more to go though!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow,30-26. Nelson got owned in that first round, yeah, but I don't know if it was a 10-8. I will admit that it was close though.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I can understand saying 'JDS won't beat Brock'... but saying he isn't 'championship material'? What fight were you watching? Brilliant hands, and brilliant TDD... I'd bet my bottom dollar he could beat Cain, and whilst I'd side with you on choosing Brock, saying JDS isn't 'championship material' is just plain silly. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## WOGSY (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow, roy has earned my respect for that fight. 
He lost, obviously, but he got caught with some atomic bombs but he still kept on coming..

What now for Big Roy??
He is a bit too tough to be a gatekeeper but he aint good enough to be champion.

Anyways, that was a great fight.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

If only Roy took conditioning seriously and kicked the fat gimmick...dude is unbelievable. 

JDS was just better, mainly due to conditioning.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

He'll be the guy who fights the losers of the championship fights.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

AmdM said:


> ?????
> 
> Brock also has a steel of chin, but lots of muscle and huge cardio...


Just an opinion dude, I think he could stuff the TD's long enough to barrage him with punches, that won't gas him like it did Carwin.

Of course Brock has those strenghs you listed, that fight on paper is epic.

But it may well be Cain.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I can understand saying 'JDS won't beat Brock'... but saying he isn't 'championship material'? What fight were you watching? Brilliant hands, and brilliant TDD... I'd bet my bottom dollar he could beat Cain, and whilst I'd side with you on choosing Brock, saying JDS isn't 'championship material' is just plain silly. Just my humble opinion.


exactly. JDS can KTFO lesnar don't be fooled. He is true championship material.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

the ultimate said:


> I think Dos Santos will knock Carwin out. His hands are superior, he's faster and he has very good TDD.


Carwin is a horrible match up for Dos Santos imo. Carwin would push Dos Santos up against the fence like Nelson was and then work his dirty boxing keeping Dos Santos out of his effective range. Dos Santos has good hands but no where near the power Carwin has and if he was sloppy like at times in this fight(kept letting Nelson catch him with the overhand right, luckily Nelson never landed cleanly) it would be a short fight.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Please, don't do Carwin vs Nelson. He may have a strong chin but Carwin will turn it to dust.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah, Roy is a real man. Love that guy. I had a feeling his physique would hinder him getting a take down, JDS is just too big and has too much leverage to defend. I still think a bigger guy can take him down, though it would take quite an effort. He definitely has a chance against Brock if he stays away and doesn't tire himself out. A fight against Cain would be an even war.

As for Roy, I would love to see him fight (and beat) the likes of Mir or Nogeuira.


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

Shoegazer said:


> If only Roy took conditioning seriously and kicked the fat gimmick...dude is unbelievable.
> 
> JDS was just better, mainly due to conditioning.


Agree with this.

We were discussing it before the fight and the people I'm with acted like I'd just insulted their mother by suggesting Nelson's cardio was poor.

Not sure if they can deny it now!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I can understand saying 'JDS won't beat Brock'... but saying he isn't 'championship material'? What fight were you watching? Brilliant hands, and brilliant TDD... I'd bet my bottom dollar he could beat Cain, and whilst I'd side with you on choosing Brock, saying JDS isn't 'championship material' is just plain silly. Just my humble opinion.


The fight where he hasn´t the power to ko nelson, and has cardio problems starting round 2...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Was fun to watch, lot of people knew JDS would win but most thought he'd stop him one way or another. Congrats to him for getting the win even though he was so worn out from the 2nd round on. And to Roy too for hanging in there like that.


----------



## daeyeth (Nov 19, 2009)

imo JDS > Brock or Carwin because JDS has fantastic TDD and Brock cannot take punches. But Cain > JDS easily


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

Nelson showed a TON of heart. I respect him even more than I did before. He's not a top 3 HW, but he is definitely a top 10 HW in the UFC IMO. I'd like to see him fight Mir.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

daeyeth said:


> imo JDS > Brock or Carwin because JDS has fantastic TDD and Brock cannot take punches. But Cain > JDS easily


Brock took Carwins punches (possibly the heaviest on UFC) and smiled at him starting round 2.

How can you say that? :sarcastic12:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

AmdM said:


> The fight where he hasn´t the power to ko nelson, and has cardio problems starting round 2...


You're right, I'm sure it has nothing to do with Roy's granite chin or his being an exceptionally durable fighter. JDS's eight career TKO and KO victories must have all come against fighters with glass jaws. Because he doesn't have 'the power' and all that.

:thumb03:


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

out 4 the count said:


> Agree with this.
> 
> We were discussing it before the fight and the people I'm with acted like I'd just insulted their mother by suggesting Nelson's cardio was poor.
> 
> Not sure if they can deny it now!


It's not like he doesn't train his conditioning, it's just the way he's built mostly. It isn't like he wasn't there in the end. JDS was tired too. He had to exert himself to try to get a takedown and he failed. That, plus some taking some ungodly shots, its insane to think he was still going forward by the end of the 3rd.


Also, taking away his belly takes away from one of his weapons when using his top game, and defense for body shots.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> Please, don't do Carwin vs Nelson. He may have a strong chin but Carwin will turn it to dust.


Yeah time to feel bad for Roy. Carwin is going to annihilate him.

I'd pick JDS over Cain. But against Carwin or Brock I'd see him getting beat.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Oh, Nelson has been dropped... just not KOed.
> 
> I think that's more a testament to Roy's heart than anything, mind. JDS's list of TKOs speaks for itself.


A list of borderline top 10s at best(minus Werdum which he caught with the perfect punch). 

I don't think Dos Santos has the power to take out a guy like Carwin, Lesnar or Velasquez without landing an absolutely perfect punch.

Dos Santos is definitely a skilled striker and top 5 in the UFC but Carwin has more power hands down.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> You're right, I'm sure it has nothing to do with Roy's granite chin or his being an exceptionally durable fighter. JDS's eight career TKO and KO victories must have all come against fighters with glass jaws. Because he doesn't have 'the power' and all that.
> 
> :thumb03:


Wow, 2nd time today you try to put words "in my mouth".
Im not gonna take it, read what i wrote and you won´t find those words in it...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

420atalon said:


> A list of borderline top 10s at best(minus Werdum which he caught with the perfect punch).
> 
> I don't think Dos Santos has the power to take out a guy like Carwin, Lesnar or Velasquez without landing an absolutely perfect punch.
> 
> Dos Santos is definitely a skilled striker and top 5 in the UFC but Carwin has more power hands down.


I'd hate to bring it up, but GG dropped Carwin and hesitated. JDS packs a meaner punch and would _not_ hesitate. I'm not saying he'd win... I don't even want to begin analyzing that fight... but you're giving JDS far too little credit. We could even talk about what Kongo managed to pull off in essentially dropping Cain several times, but again, I dislike going on 'if so and so did it, then such and such could do it as well'. JDS is going to pave his own way and I'll simply let his fighting do the talking for me, because claiming he doesn't have the power to drop men like Carwin and Cain whom have been dropped by fighters with similar to lesser power isn't a pointless back and forth I'm eager to get involved in.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Carwin is a horrible match up for Dos Santos imo. Carwin would push Dos Santos up against the fence like Nelson was and then work his dirty boxing keeping Dos Santos out of his effective range. Dos Santos has good hands but no where near the power Carwin has and if he was sloppy like at times in this fight(kept letting Nelson catch him with the overhand right, luckily Nelson never landed cleanly) it would be a short fight.


If Gonzaga can hurt Carwin badly, Dos Santos sure as hell can. He has huge power, as has Carwin, and has much better hands than Carwin. He might be able to push him up against the cage but as he did today, Dos Santos will get out and box. 

I agree wirh you about his defence. Luckily, he has Anderson Silva and Lyoto Machida to teach him about defence.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Yeah time to feel bad for Roy. Carwin is going to annihilate him.
> 
> I'd pick JDS over Cain. But against Carwin or Brock I'd see him getting beat.


100% agree love county bu doesn't stand a chance against any of the big 4 in the ufc.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

AmdM said:


> Wow, 2nd time today you try to put words "in my mouth".
> Im not gonna take it, read what i wrote and you won´t find those words in it...


I think it's more a case of you not understanding what you're typing. JDS not being able to KO Roy Nelson doesn't equate to JDS not being ready for the title. It equates to Roy Nelson having one hell of a chin. What does equate to JDS being ready for a title shot is his performance in the first round... his hand speed and technique... his incredible TDD. He certainly did blow his gas tank a bit earlier than he likely desired, but there are a number of reasons for why this might be, chiefly because he invested too much energy in that first round shut-away. Let's call it being overly eager. I'm sure the possibility of a title shot was weighing heavily on his mind. That still doesn't mean he isn't ready for the main event scene.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

If Dana makes Roy fight Carwin or the loser of Cain/Lesnar then I'd say that's evidence of Dana wanting to push Roy out of the UFC.

I think Roy should fight the lower level guys like Kongo, Gonzaga. If he beats one of them, then let him take on Mir or someone higher.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

americanfighter said:


> 100% agree love county bu doesn't stand a chance against any of the big 4 in the ufc.


I wouldn't say he doesn't stand a chance. Carwin's cardio is TERRIBLE as shown in the Lesnar fight, assuming Nelson can survive the onslaught, he can take that fight. I could see him beat Velasquez too. I do agree that he doesn't stand a chance against Lesnar though.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

I'd be really curious to see how JDS handles Brock's takedown attempts. Roy doesn't have the takedown power of Brock so tonights fight isn't much of an indicator.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

impressed with Dos Santos' TDD, and of course Big Country's chin. kept thinking Nelson's overhand right was a legitimate threat every time he threw it, but glad to see Cigano get the W.

can't wait to see JDS' championship fight =)


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

FrodoFraggins said:


> I'd be really curious to see how JDS handles Brock's takedown attempts. Roy doesn't have the takedown power of Brock so tonights fight isn't much of an indicator.


That's what makes it so tricky... whilst I will champion JDS against the likes of Cain until the day they meet, it's difficult to think that Dos Santos could stuff Brock Lesnar. That said, it's difficult to to think that anyone outside of Shane Carwin could stuff Brock Lesnar. The HW Championship picture is going to rather exciting over the next year or so.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

I would actually like to see Cain vs Roy, interesting matchup.


----------



## RyanRFC (May 30, 2010)

JDS looked quite sloppy tonight. His hands were by his side at times when he was leaking punches. Against Velasquez or Lesnar, the fight wouldn't have made it past the second round, IMO. He looked as though he gassed himself in the first and was trying to scrape the other rounds.

His TDD was crisp, though and that could play a big part in his title fight, whether it be preventing Lesnar taking it to the ground and either GnP him or submitting him or stopping Cain's relentless GnP.

I assume he'll be more cautious with his approach to stand up in the next fight. However, he'll rely too much on the fight standing because he's at a serious disadvantage with whoever he's on the ground with.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I think it's more a case of you not understanding what you're typing. JDS not being able to KO Roy Nelson doesn't equate to JDS not being ready for the title. It equates to Roy Nelson having one hell of a chin. What does equate to JDS being ready for a title shot is his performance in the first round... his hand speed and technique... his incredible TDD. He certainly did blow his gas tank a bit earlier than he likely desired, but there are a number of reasons for why this might be, chiefly because he invested too much energy in that first round shut-away. Let's call it being overly eager. I'm sure the possibility of a title shot was weighing heavily on his mind. That still doesn't mean he isn't ready for the main event scene.


No. It´s a case of you misinterpretating and believing in your own thoughts in a dogmatically manner.
You insinuate i tried to state JDS has no KO power...that´s just insane.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

AmdM said:


> No. It´s a case of you misinterpretating and believing in your own thoughts in a dogmatically manner.
> You insinuate i tried to state JDS has no KO power...that´s just insane.


And you tried to insinuate (more like stated outright) that JDS isn't ready for a title shot, so I suppose we're just a couple of nuts. I like Brock as much as the next guy, but I'll let you in on a little secret... he has his flaws too :confused04:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> And you tried to insinuate (more like stated outright) that JDS isn't ready for a title shot, so I suppose we're just a couple of nuts. I like Brock as much as the next guy, but I'll let you in on a little secret... he has his flaws too :confused04:


I don´t like brock, im surely not a fan of him.
I just think that JDS isn´t gonna be able to take him.
Brock also has a steel chin bur has much more power, TD ability and cardio than Nelson, so i see him take the w.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

That was a great fight for Nelson. I kept thinking the fight was over, but he just kept on coming. This guy has officially earned my respect. 

As for Junior, I wish him the best. I abstain from giving my opinion on whether he's champ material or not until after the Cain/Brock match.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Nelson has a hell of a chin, all credit in the world to him. I do wish the fight would have gone to the ground so we could see what JDS is made of there. 

Does anyone think this fight may have pushed back JDS's title shot? DW never made it official like he did with Fitch vs Alves.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> Nelson has a hell of a chin, all credit in the world to him. I do wish the fight would have gone to the ground so we could see what JDS is made of there.
> 
> Does anyone think this fight may have pushed back JDS's title shot? DW never made it official like he did with Fitch vs Alves.


naw man who else right now but cigano really looks like they should jump to the head of the line


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Major props o "doughboy." Quote of the night...

JDS: Man...he's tough!!! Lolz...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Holy chin batman! Great great fight. Nelson really impressed me. All those shots he took and he was still throwing. Awesome.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

this was a good fight, dos santos is a beast. the fight kind of reminded me of duffee vs russow, but without that crazy ending.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

*Jds Vs Nelson Is More Evidence That Junior Needs Much More Improvement*

He once again showed poor defence and average cardio.

He won't be the champ anytime soon.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

You mean his striking defense? He more or less did the Shogun-style, keep walking forward and hope you can reactively avoid most of them.

I think what it did show was a relatively limited repertoire of striking. He basically threw the same combo all night. Could have been a Duffee/Russow reenactment.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

astrallite said:


> You mean his striking defense? He more or less did the Shogun-style, keep walking forward and hope you can reactively avoid most of them.


nah not really shogun keeps his arms up now. but when he was in pride and when he first came to the ufc i would agree.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

lesnar has a long reign coming his way i think


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

JDS is improving as a fighter his TDD is definitely getting better and he showed more diversity in his strikes. I don't think his cardio is a problem he threw a ridiculous amount of punches in the first with a lot behind them. Most fights in the HW division aren't going the distance anyways and everyone outside of Cain who is a LHW with like 15 extra pounds of fat is gassing in a 5 rounder. 

I still think JDS beats Cain and probably loses to Lesnar. What makes people so excited about JDS and Cain is that they are this good while still being relatively young. Can you imagine those two fighting like 3 years down the line?


----------



## nni (Jul 28, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> Does anyone think this fight may have pushed back JDS's title shot? DW never made it official like he did with Fitch vs Alves.


How can this fight have pushed JDS's title chances back? He just beat up one of the top HW contenders for 15 minutes, non-stop. In addition he showed great TDD and good variety in his strikes. Oh, and he paced himself instead of blowing out in the first round. Last I heard, Carwin, who got the title shot, did that.

So, yeah, I think he is as ready as it gets to a title shot.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Completely enjoyed this fight. Roy has got a sturdy chin to back up his big belly! Did anybody see that replay with the knee to his gut where it just ripples in slow motion...haha. 

One thing I learned is that Brock may indeed have a long reign. If Roy can take those punches as well as Mirco, then Brock will have no problem which is a scary thing.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

How good is Roy?!
I was expecting JDS to finnish Roy honestly, but in the end, this being the last fight before the shot at the title, i think JDS played it right.

I am curious about Roy's next fight though.


----------



## R3353 (Aug 10, 2009)

I think there is a good chance Mir is going to bet Nog, i would love to see Roy and Mir fight after that!! Would be an epic fight!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

First of all, tip o' the hat to the UFC for booking this* AS THE FIRST FIGHT OF THE PPV!!!* How awesome is that?!?

Second, huge up to both Roy Hedgehog/Buddha Belly Nelson and Junior. Epic fight standing battle from both warriors. 

I can't see Junior taking Brock though. 

Immensely entertaining. Whew!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Loved every minute of this fight, even when they started slowing down. 

I got a feeling Nelson would do better against brock than JDS, but thats out of the question for now.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

brock? beating jds? Junior just destroyed a guy with twice brocks standup, and a pretty good shot too, and remember that leglock brock got caught in?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

limba said:


> How good is Roy?!
> I was expecting JDS to finnish Roy honestly, but in the end, this being the last fight before the shot at the title, i think JDS played it right.
> 
> I am curious about Roy's next fight though.


You know I'd like to see Roy take on Frank Mir after the Big Nog rematch. It'll be their second encounter actually where Roy bested Frank in a grappling match years ago. 

Roy is indeed "Kung Fu Panda."


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Did JDS' stock fall after a decision win?*

JDS is still a great fighter and still is a threat in the HW division but, from what I have seen on these forums, he was basically crowned as the next champion.

He was the next guy who was supposed to KO lesnar. As we have seen on saturday, he doesnt have this tremendous power as he was made out to have, he has some amazing technical boxing but to say he has more power than Carwin is just silly.

So how can you justify JDS being crowned the champ now after that performance? After that, I dont think he will even rock Lesnar and sure he stopped Roy Nelson takedowns, but to compare Roy's takedowns to Lesnars is just comical.

Like I said when this fight was still announced, this fight was basically a lose lose situation for him. The only thing that I really wanted to see from JDS and this fight was his ground game, but it didnt even go there.


----------



## TViddy (Dec 23, 2008)

No, JDS is still a killer. Roy just has a thick skull and a lot of padding in his belly, cuz the body shots didnt seem to phase him. But, if and when he faces Cain, he will lose. JDS is a bit one dimensional right now.


----------



## capsal (Jul 12, 2009)

hes never fought a big belly with some decent skills before so crowning him as the next champ was immature. He is going to have a hard time against Brock because of the size diff.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Nah not at all. That fight was a win for everyone. JDS put on a striking masterclass and Nelson showed insane heart and his great chin. Everyone stock went up imo


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Arlovski KO'd Roy mighty fierce like.... Arlovski. If JDS couldn't KO Roy and JDS was able to land his upper at will. I don't know. JDS doesn't have more power then Carwin and Carwin couldn't officially put Brock away, I'm just not seeing JDS doing it.

JDS is the man, don't get me wrong, but he needs to be more then who he was this weekend in order to hang with Brock for 5 rounds and if his defense is still as shotty as it was, Cain would certainly slip some of those train wreck combos through.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

He may not have the power of Carwin standing but nobody does. His hands are still alot faster and his defence standing is a lot better, he rarely gets hit and avoids takedowns very well. I think he has a good a shot as any at beating Lesnar if he can keep it standing his standup is leagues better than Lesnars.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

Not sure either way tbh. He did land hard shots but it looked like Roy blocked a shipload of them too. JDS knocks out a lot guys but Roy seemed to have learned from his Arlovski fight, he had a way better defence the other day than back then.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

VolcomX311 said:


> Arlovski KO'd Roy mighty fierce like.... Arlovski. If JDS couldn't KO Roy and JDS was able to land his upper at will. I don't know. JDS doesn't have more power then Carwin and Carwin couldn't officially put Brock away, I'm just not seeing JDS doing it.
> 
> JDS is the man, don't get me wrong, but he needs to be more then who he was this weekend in order to hang with Brock for 5 rounds and if his defense is still as shotty as it was, Cain would certainly slip some of those train wreck combos through.


he didnt KO roy anything fierce. he knocked roy down similar to how jds dropped him. the only difference is the referee who in the arlovski fight gave roy no chance to recover.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Roy knows how to take a punch, unlike Lesnar. Lesnar would just keep turtling up and JDS would go to work. I definitely think JDS could get a TKO on Brock.

His stock didn't go down for me. If anything, Nelson's went up.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Syxx Paq said:


> brock? beating jds? Junior just destroyed a guy with twice brocks standup, and a pretty good shot too, and remember that leglock brock got caught in?


Do you remember where you were in February, 2008? People improve, and if you're to ask anyone that's been training Brock, that's his strong point.



MikeHawk said:


> Roy knows how to take a punch, unlike Lesnar. Lesnar would just keep turtling up and JDS would go to work. I definitely think JDS could get a TKO on Brock.


I don't think JDS has _nearly_ the striking and power that Carwin possesses, and Brock managed to take him out. Not to mention, how many of Carwin's punches did Brock take, and survive?


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Completely enjoyed this fight. Roy has got a sturdy chin to back up his big belly! Did anybody see that replay with the knee to his gut where it just ripples in slow motion...haha.


Haha, Yeah. That was pretty awesome. It reminded me of that show Time Warp on the Discovery Channel.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

UrbanBounca said:


> Do you remember where you were in February, 2008? People improve, and if you're to ask anyone that's been training Brock, that's his strong point.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think JDS has _nearly_ the striking and power that Carwin possesses, and Brock managed to take him out. Not to mention, how many of Carwin's punches did Brock take, and survive?


While I agree that Carwin probably has the edge on pure power, most of his effective shots are short inside strikes where JDS can throw long hard shots at range and creates more angles and far more speed.

Brock didn’t take that many hard shots is you watch the fight again, many of those shots on the ground were off his gloves or forearms.
He DID take enough to say his chin is tested and the guy has some heart and mental toughness.

IF JDS could shake off Brocks takedowns and keep moving and use his footwork and range he could end up causing some serious damage, enough to turn the tables.

Either way, whatever match up I can’t wait for Cain, Brock or JDS to go at it.


----------

